# Does this look normal for teething?



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello, here's another teething question. My pup's ear recently fell down after a couple of weeks of both standing up. They've always been floppy, but they stood nevertheless. 



Here he is prior to week 12. As you can see, it his left ear that is down while the right one lays on top of his head.














This is pretty much how his ears stood for the next 2 weeks or so 











For the past 3 days his ears have been like this. As you can tell, it's the opposite ear which is up now.














I had been noticing his ear begin to flop a few days prior to the right one dropping, before ultimately going back up. But 3 days ago his ear dropped and it's been that way since then. 

There's 2 other dogs I allow him to spend time with (2 older German Shepherds) who aren't rough with him. I've inspected his ear and there's no visible damage. 

He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort, and if I'm not mistaken, he's around the age where they begin teething. 

This is the first GSD I've owned, and I've never owned any dog with erect/upright ears. So am I just being overly paranoid and it's just the result of teething? Or is it something else? 

Thank you.

Edit: Sorry, I previously made the same thread under the wrong section. I apologize, but it seems this is the appropriate subforum for this question.


----------



## DaniCh07 (Mar 10, 2016)

Completely normal. My pups ears did the same thing. She is now 4 months old and her left one is erect but still sort of floppy when she walks.


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everyone, it's right around the 6 month mark now (5.88 months to be more precise) and one of his ears still has trouble standing on its own. His teeth seem to have erupted already (even though I'm not sure if they're "all the way in" yet). Should I give it another month and see what happens before I begin to worry about the ear staying down permanently? As you can see from the prior pictures, his ears have both been up before as a younger puppy. 

This is him now:





































When I took him to the vet about two weeks ago, he said the development was right where it should be with his canines coming in at 5-5.5 months. 


Thank you for your responses, I appreciate it a great deal.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Is he getting enough to chew on? Find an alternative to raw hide, chewing builds up the ear muscles.


----------



## FromPuptoDog (Apr 1, 2016)

Honestly, no. I give him a kong every now and then filled with kibble and wet food, but he mostly just licks the contents out rather than chew on it. I'd like to get him tugging on a tug, but since I'm not sure if he's done teething (completely) I'd rather hold off on that. I'll look into safe things he can chew on, and hopefully that'll help move things along.


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

I like to use the big organic dental chews. They are soft enough for pups. Just make sure to monitor your pup while he chews on it.


----------



## 1355gsd (Dec 19, 2019)

I know this is a post from years ago, and maybe I missed it, but did your gsd ears stand up in the end? If so, how old was he when the leaning ear went up?


----------

